# EA CDR processing time



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

hi all,
this is Mudassir. can anyone tell me exactly how much time Engineers Australia is taking to approve CDRs. i have just prepared my CDR & worried about its approval as i am running out of time & want to apply visa latest by end of June2012?


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi all,
> this is Mudassir. can anyone tell me exactly how much time Engineers Australia is taking to approve CDRs. i have just prepared my CDR & worried about its approval as i am running out of time & want to apply visa latest by end of June2012?


It is clearly mentioned here : Migration Skills Assessment | Engineers Australia. 12 weeks is required. 

My case was, I filed my CDR in Oct 2010 and got my skill assessment letter by Feb 2011, last time it was 16 weeks (4 months) required for assessment till you get the letter from them.

They might process CDR quicker nowadays (3 months), but it seems if you submit to EA this month, you will be most likely be assessed by DIAC using the new system. Good luck anyway to you...


----------



## danielteh (Jan 17, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi all,
> this is Mudassir. can anyone tell me exactly how much time Engineers Australia is taking to approve CDRs. i have just prepared my CDR & worried about its approval as i am running out of time & want to apply visa latest by end of June2012?


Got mine in approx 4 months, its a bit risky...but u hav to do it anyway..post it now! .


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you very much for the guidance  i shall post it immediately


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

tnx frnd


----------



## danielteh (Jan 17, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> tnx frnd


Good luck!


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

ok


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

my husband got it in 5 weeks.. so go for it.. you might get lucky!


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

alright. thank you


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> my husband got it in 5 weeks.. so go for it.. you might get lucky!


has he hired some consultant or personally he is doing?


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi all,
> this is Mudassir. can anyone tell me exactly how much time Engineers Australia is taking to approve CDRs. i have just prepared my CDR & worried about its approval as i am running out of time & want to apply visa latest by end of June2012?


Hi Mudassir, 

I am also finalizing my CDRs and other related documents to file assessment application to EA. End of June is the deadline for all of us.... Though the website says that 12 weeks is application turnaround time, I just hope that we might get lucky and get it well in time. 

I would apply next week. Lets stay in touch and hope for the best 

Are you through with your IELTS exam? 

Good Luck !


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

maham said:


> Hi Mudassir,
> 
> I am also finalizing my CDRs and other related documents to file assessment application to EA. End of June is the deadline for all of us.... Though the website says that 12 weeks is application turnaround time, I just hope that we might get lucky and get it well in time.
> 
> ...


yes Insha Allah. i am through. staying in touch is a good idea. please see your private msg


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

maham said:


> Hi Mudassir,
> 
> I am also finalizing my CDRs and other related documents to file assessment application to EA. End of June is the deadline for all of us.... Though the website says that 12 weeks is application turnaround time, I just hope that we might get lucky and get it well in time.
> 
> ...


you hired some consultant?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hey mudassir and maham..
have you guys given IELTS??


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

yes i have done it.
reading is 8 
other three are 7 bands


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ mudassir:
no we are doing all this by ourselves.. if you need any help, feel free to ask me.. its easy.. dont waste money on agents..


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> you hired some consultant?


nop, i am doing this all by myself.


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

yas.ho said:


> hey mudassir and maham..
> have you guys given IELTS??


I gave my test on 10th March. waiting for the result


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

@ yas, maham

alright thanks for support. i shall ask what i need time to time & same is for you.


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

maham said:


> I gave my test on 10th March. waiting for the result


good luck


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

maham said:


> Hi Mudassir,
> 
> I am also finalizing my CDRs and other related documents to file assessment application to EA. End of June is the deadline for all of us.... Though the website says that 12 weeks is application turnaround time, I just hope that we might get lucky and get it well in time.
> 
> ...


hi maam, 
whats the status of your CDR? have you submitted it?


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> hi maam,
> whats the status of your CDR? have you submitted it?


not yet. need to get my docs certified. planning to send my application by tomorrow evening. what about your application?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

hmm, ok. i have also not yet. but by thursday insha Allah i will. what about ielts score?

@ yas.ho;

hey yas where are you? whats the progress of your app.?


----------



## atifrabb (Jun 4, 2012)

AOA mudassir, maham and yas.ho. Hope you all are fine .. i am also writing cdr these days. have you ppl filed the cdrs or not yet? i need to know that is it necessary to attach the reference documents with cdrs? e.g. calculation sheets, drawings etc. pl guide ... thanks


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

WS. it is not. have you hired some consultant or you are doing it by yourself?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

maham said:


> not yet. need to get my docs certified. planning to send my application by tomorrow evening. what about your application?


hey maham,
whats the updates of your case?


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

*CDR Assessment*



mudassir kabir said:


> hey maham,
> whats the updates of your case?


my CDR assessment is yet awaited, what about yours Maham?
May Allah help us all.


----------



## atifrabb (Jun 4, 2012)

@ mudassir ... well i am writing the cdrs myself... planning to hire a consultant as the things are going at a slow pace on my own ...


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

atifrabb said:


> @ mudassir ... well i am writing the cdrs myself... planning to hire a consultant as the things are going at a slow pace on my own ...


well atif, this forum is a quite a useful place in getting help about immigration, i don't fink you will need to hire a consultant, however, you need to pace up. don't lag behind.

Good Luck


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

aoa, can any one help me on this, my visa application is ready except cdr, its assessment is yet awaited, is there any possibility to lodge the visa application without assessment & then update the visa application after receiving the assessment? or it risks a visa refusal?

pls help


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

No, you must have passed your skills assessment at the time of application. If you apply without it you will be rejected and no money refunded.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> aoa, can any one help me on this, my visa application is ready except cdr, its assessment is yet awaited, is there any possibility to lodge the visa application without assessment & then update the visa application after receiving the assessment? or it risks a visa refusal?
> 
> pls help


FYI

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ty-3-now-priority-4-applicants-club-1368.html


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

mudassir kabir said:


> aoa, can any one help me on this, my visa application is ready except cdr, its assessment is yet awaited, is there any possibility to lodge the visa application without assessment & then update the visa application after receiving the assessment? or it risks a visa refusal?
> 
> pls help


as per DIAC website

Skills Assessment

Skills assessment is for people intending to migrate to Australia as skilled migrants.

To apply for a General Skilled Migration visa you must nominate an occupation that is on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL) at the time you apply. The SOL lists all eligible occupations for General Skilled Migration, and the number of points awarded for each.

*Regardless of which General Skilled Migration visa you apply for, you must provide evidence that your skills have been assessed as suitable for your nominated occupation by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation before your visa can be granted.*

It is your responsibility to contact the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation and obtain a skills assessment. Each assessing authority has its own assessment procedures, timeframes and fees. You are strongly advised to contact the relevant assessing authority well before you intend to lodge your application to arrange your skills assessment.

Information on the skill level of each occupation is consistent with the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) and may differ from the requirements set by the assessing authorities for obtaining a skills assessment. Please contact the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation to check on their requirements.

Once you have had your skills assessed and visa granted this does not necessarily mean you can practise or be employed in your occupation in a particular state or territory of Australia. Some states have particular licensing or registration requirements for a number of occupations.

link FYI & R

Background to Skills Recognition in Australia - Australian Skills Recognition Information


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. I have the same case where I had applied for an EA CDR in April and still I have no assessment done. EA said that they have received a lot of applications in March and as a result the processing time is slow now. But without a positive skill assessment, you cannot apply for a 175. No option other than to go through EOI. But the hope is that in July the entire occupation places will be available for Engg,so its easier to get through rather than later during the year when the occupational cielings are reached.


fjamils said:


> as per DIAC website
> 
> Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

fjamils said:


> as per DIAC website
> 
> Skills Assessment
> 
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> I agree. I have the same case where I had applied for an EA CDR in April and still I have no assessment done. EA said that they have received a lot of applications in March and as a result the processing time is slow now. But without a positive skill assessment, you cannot apply for a 175. No option other than to go through EOI. But the hope is that in July the entire occupation places will be available for Engg,so its easier to get through rather than later during the year when the occupational cielings are reached.


thanks all, 
@borntobeaussie; lets hope for the best in EOI & keep in touch. 
@fjamils; waiting for +ve assessment or new policy; not going to take risk, thnx for support


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Don'y worry kabir, there are many people in the same boat as you(well thats the reason to worry now isn't it). I applied on 11th April. Will let you know when I get the assessment done,


mudassir kabir said:


> thanks all,
> @borntobeaussie; lets hope for the best in EOI & keep in touch.
> @fjamils; waiting for +ve assessment or new policy; not going to take risk, thnx for support


----------



## mudassir kabir (Mar 11, 2012)

borntobeaussie said:


> Don'y worry kabir, there are many people in the same boat as you(well thats the reason to worry now isn't it). I applied on 11th April. Will let you know when I get the assessment done,


alright, lets pray & hope for the better 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi. Have any of you done the EA submission from Dubai. If yes then how did you do the document attestation and from where? Is it possible that I do the document attestation from Pakistan and then submit the CDR via mail from Dubai?


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Hi. Have any of you done the EA submission from Dubai. If yes then how did you do the document attestation and from where? Is it possible that I do the document attestation from Pakistan and then submit the CDR via mail from Dubai?


Hi,

For EA CDR submission the documents must be attested from the country of application (UAE) and not the country of origin of documents (Pakistan)

We recently submitted CDR application from Abu Dhabi with documents attested by a lawyer. There are a lot of legal firms offering this service. Hope you are able to manage through them. In case you require any reference lawyer, please let me know


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I am in the process of submitting my CDR for EA. Can you please inform me with the contact details of the firm you hired for document attestation. I am based un dubai and will be applying from here. Thanks


----------



## Maria_Sal (Feb 24, 2013)

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Hi,
> I am in the process of submitting my CDR for EA. Can you please inform me with the contact details of the firm you hired for document attestation. I am based un dubai and will be applying from here. Thanks



As we are from Abu Dhabi, we got it done from SNR Denton. The number below will probably be useful to you...

D +971 2 626 6180

F +971 2 626 6175

Regards,
Maria


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Maria_Sal said:


> As we are from Abu Dhabi, we got it done from SNR Denton. The number below will probably be useful to you...
> 
> D +971 2 626 6180
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

